# DIMC or DMC?



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you guys think is best? I am applying from Ontario, Canada, with a high percentage (ie. high 90s) and good SAT Subject Test scores (ie. 700+ in all). [Alhamdullilah]


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hEY marmar..

I think both are best but if you are a foreigner apply to DIMC.. as I think it will be easy to settled down there. and yeah mamar I just want your advice what books did you use for SAT subject tests?? I need some good advice..mA u did good in Sat subjects.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

lina said:


> hEY marmar..
> 
> I think both are best but if you are a foreigner apply to DIMC.. as I think it will be easy to settled down there. and yeah mamar I just want your advice what books did you use for SAT subject tests?? I need some good advice..mA u did good in Sat subjects.


I used Barron's 2009 SAT Subject test books. Remember though, you must have a proper understanding of the sciences.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

DIMC has a better faculty, but students arent as smart as in DOW, Doesnt really matter on the long run seeing as all 3 dmc,dimc,sms issue the same mbbs degree of the Dow University of health Sciences.. but its definetly is easier for foreigners to adjust to life at DIMC than any other...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> DIMC has a better faculty, but students arent as smart as in DOW, Doesnt really matter on the long run seeing as all 3 dmc,dimc,sms issue the same mbbs degree of the Dow University of health Sciences.. but its definetly is easier for foreigners to adjust to life at DIMC than any other...


DIMC has more foreigners, which means the people there are closer to being on the same wavelength. In my batch personally, we have tons of Canadians so you'd be able to get some of the feeling of back home if it's the same case with your batch. You're taught by some of the same teachers, take the exact same exams, and get the same degree so ramo91 is right that it doesn't really matter in the long run. But ramo91, it's not quite fair to say that the kids at DIMC aren't as smart as the ones at DMC...being from abroad, we were exposed to different teaching styles and developed different learning styles which have turned out to be not as efficient as the ones that local kids have grown up with. Many kids here at DIMC have the capability to do amazingly at DMC but they choose to stay at DIMC for whatever reason.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

@ faarinakhan... lol.. I dont mean to say DIMC students are dumb or anything just that in Dow local students have to go through hell to get in.... there are 12000 applicants for 283 open merit and open merit self-finance seats...The competition is crazy!! .. I know tons of people with 2As,3As,4As and one with 5As in his A'levels and most with 8/9As in O'levels from my school alone, all of whom are trying to get into Dow (and Im sure there are many many other brilliant A'lvl students aswell as Interscience students in the city trying their heart out studying for the admissions test) ... Dow is wayy more competitive hense (exceptions aside) its students are wayy smarter than those in dimc... whereas the minimum requirement for DIMC is like what?.. 550 in Bio,chem,phy?? ... just about anybody could get in, whereas dow takes the best and brightest in karachi... im sure DIMC students are good.. students wouldnt move half way across the world and pay 60000-75000$ if they werent motivated or didnt think they could become good doctors... but its still remains a fact Dow has wayy smarter students.....


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dow has been running for many many years and was one of the first medical colleges in Pakistan...it's been through a lot. There is no comparison when it come to the students of DMC or DIMC. DMC has set its standards a long ago and have a certain potential they need to achieve. Now when it comes to DIMC, then again its only a "3-4" years old. The whole campus isn't even finished with its construction and there is no way a university can set its standards within such time, which is common sense. So right now all judgement pertaining to DIMC is highly biased.

Also when a new institution opens, its first goal is to "attract" students and the only way to do that is simply by lowering the bar for students and get them a "partly" easy admission. It would be really dumb if a new institution were to raise the bar for students and make highly competitive admissions. So what I'm trying to say is that wait at least 8-10 years to have a good understanding for its graduates and what their potential is. That is how universities are judged if you didn't know. 
As previously stated, coming to Pakistan, a foreigner faces a whole new teaching style that majority of the students have difficulty with and trying to adjust to it and meeting the requirements, which is a big deal and that they should get credit for. We all know the teaching style in the western countries are far more efficient than in Pakistan, so any student coming from there would have problems being here and would need to adjust to it.
So the judgement is completely biased... and I'm sure DIMC will also reach a high potential.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

@ wasaykhan ... its totally unfair to call my judgement biased, I have nothing against DIMC, my dad was a dow graduate and my grandfather was a Professor of anatomy in Dow medical college along time ago, and also we live 3 houses away from where the Principal of DIMC lives, with whom I had spoken to about joining DIMC (who was an old student of my grandfathers btw so she's really nice with our family). there was also a presentation in my A-level school by a dow university of health sciences admissions officer on all its affiliate colleges and DIMC is one of them,hense i found out a great deal about it,but I'll be specific about its students....

Actually many students like me do british A'levels which follows efficient western style teaching which actually makes adjusting to medical school easier than for interscience students, esp. dealing with the advanced level of biochemistry so dont paint all of us with your specific brush saying it makes acedemics tougher for foreign system students, difficulty adjusting to rote system is tough for all A lvl students in PK but we get used to it same as you. med school is tough for everyone..

you said it yourself that DMC has certain (high) standards which students need to reach to get in and that DIMC has wayy lower standards to make admissions easier for people... thats my point, the Thread is "DIMC or Dow?" .. Dow is like the Stanford of medical colleges in Pakistan, its one of the top 5 schools in PK, it attracts extremely smart students... Its like complaining that university Xyz is too new and due to its age its biased to say Stanford has better students than Xyz... thats no arguement, its stupid to even argue that the talent pool in 3-4 yr old DIMC right now is even on the same playing field as Dow, Dowites are compared to KE,AKU,RMC,Shifa grads, DIMC is no wher in this league right now, it could be in 10 yrs but at this exact point in time it is not... like I said the thread is DIMC or DOW, Im simply stating that due to its reputation you'll find some of the smartest students in the country studying in Dow.
Hense Dow, an old, prestigious and reputable medical college will have smarter students than 4 yr old,not that well known DIMC.... I mean one of my friends dad (he apparently has contacts) hooked up a bunch of ppl to fill in the empty seats in DIMC a year ago, whom didnt get into other places..... that could never happen in Dow medical college.............
also due to its high tuition fee it deters many smart local students from filling its empty seats hense reducing its talent pool further, this makes it easy pickings for really rich students to get an DUHS mbbs degree who might not even necessarily be academically upto mark..

Again I dont mean to offend any DIMCites, its a very good college with excellent infrastructure,faculty and a solid administration and is going up very rapidly. I have no doubt it will produce many good doctors... its just if you randomly picked 15 students from both Dow and DIMC at this time, a greater proportion af Dowites will probably become good doctors, thats it..... hope this sufficiently justifies my assertion that DMC in general has better students than DIMC ...


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not disagreeing with the fact that DMC has better student...I am fully aware that they do. But you on the other hand are painting all of us with your specific brush that we are not up to those standards. There are many people in DIMC who are far more brilliant then students in DMC and there are students who are way below the mark compared to DMC. DIMC has less seats making them more vulnerable, meaning that a few fails can make a pretty darn big mark on the batch. In DMC, there's nearly 300 students a few fails won't matter. But apart from that, the majority of the students come from the western regions, in which they only did highschool so in the end coming to medical school is tough. But then again I wouldn't argue on the fact that medical school is hard.

I don't think you are getting my point. I'm not saying that DIMC is new and its biased to say DMC has better students... I'm trying to tell you that its biased to judge "DIMC" because it's new and not even a single batch has graduated from it yet and not even the USMLE pass rate is known. I'm not even saying that DIMC is equal to DMC. I'm not sure where your getting this from. Your problem is with the students...it can't be with the education because simply the "education" is the same. You will be judged by your own marks, not by the students there.
If your thinking about the reputation between DMC or DIMC, it won't matter because in the end it's same thing. The reason you will find empty spaces is because not "everyone" is aware of the college and it takes "time" for it to adjust its standards, that's how everyone institution is set. About the high tuition fee, DIMC is not the only college that has a high tuition fee... the tuition fee is more or less decent for foreigners and obviously no local student would attend it because Pakistani locals have their own specific tuition fee. I'm not sure if you know but every year the number of seats increase. Initially the college started with barely 25 students and in a matter of a couple years the student rate got significantly high. I didn't even know about this college uptill the last 2 months before admissions. About you saying making it easy for rich kids to get their degrees...well when you're in medical school you have to pass all subjects to move on...if you fail...you stay there. So i don't think being rich matters. That's a whole new idea. 

With all due respect it is unfair to judge the students at the moment. You may be probably right that DMC may have better students, but give it some time. Shifa is also a new college around 12-15 years old. It has set its standards and has very qualified graduates. I guess we would have to wait till DIMC has the a few graduates from which we can judge from... A simple rock can end up being gold...

By the way bro, I don't mean to argue with you... I hope we're cool.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

wasaykhan713 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with the fact that DMC has better student...I am fully aware that they do. But you on the other hand are painting all of us with your specific brush that we are not up to those standards. .





ramo91;
Again I dont mean to offend any DIMCites said:


> How can u write that Im painting u guys with the same brush when I've made myself so clear,
> 
> Aghhh....Dude, the person who started this thread is inquiring which of these 2 colleges he should choose, all Im saying is that due to dow's rep and healthy competition, if he chooses to go to dow its a sure thing he will be surrounded by some of the most brilliant students in Pakistan in comparison to DIMC, I dont know how u keep turning this againts me... its not the inadequacy of DIMC in anyway that Im saying this, its the brilliance of dow.I'll give u an example of this brilliance from my school.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^Damn thats a huge post... I have wayy to much free time on my hands #laugh ... (though the constant quotes are what has doubled its size)


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I understand where you're getting with this and from my side i totally agree. It's just a difference of opinion. Yea sure, you'll find a competitive environment at DMC, and that's the only difference you'll find between the 2 campuses.
However, from my experience there are tons of brilliant students at DIMC who infact were offered many scholarships and admitted to top universities, but chose to come here based on their reasoning. But at the same time most students are not as sharp, and due to the low bench mark...managed to get in. So, i wouldn't entirely say the students are weak...they can be competitive with the students at DMC. But due to the lack of students it hasn't met the point. But yeah DMC is still much more competitive at this point and has been this way for years.

I'm not turning against you man, I just want people to realize that DIMC is not full of dumb idiots just because they are foreigners (at least that's what the locals here think lol).
When it comes about admissions, some applicants are way above and beyond the bench mark, whereas some just meet it. So making it easy doesn't necessarily mean that the school is just full of low IQ students. Then again, when deciding to become a doctor, its common sense that you have to work hard for years, it isn't simple. At the same time there are some "bad apples" who have no idea what they are doing.

I have to agree because of the low bench mark, some poor students do get admitted and maybe if the bench mark maintains like this for a little while, we might get more poor students...but I'm sure there will be as much brilliant students as well. I'm also sure that the bench mark will very soon be raised as well.

Hands down...DMC is much competitive and you're right. But the curriculum, education, and every single aspect in DIMC is the exact same as DMC. It's just a difference of students and competitiveness.

Let's see where DIMC gets in a few years, only time can tell eh.
But i gotta agree, I enjoyed the debate.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Spectators like me Enjoyed it too


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah I've enjoyed it too #laugh , though that last post took forever to write#wink ...btw just to be clear I still advice foreigners to go to DIMC over DMC, its has a better faculty, better infrastructure (just try adjusting to civil hospital, i've heard cats used to roam the wards, hope that was just a rumour or that thats changed now) .... and its easier adjusting to life there as the people you will be with have the same background and same goals, plus they probably wont be as nerdy as those in dow  ... in short probably a much better and easier experience...


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Trust me I have been to DMC and DIMC, foreigners have a way better chance of adjusting to DIMC, because for all the reasons stated above, but however, if you still want to try your luck with DMC, ok, then deal with people's chaotic driving, it takes 10 minutes to find a decent parking by yourself, the excessive heat, getting stuck in a traffic jams, because people over here are not patient and they just want get to their location as fast and quick as possible by any means.(That is nicely putting it). I myself got stuck in a traffic jam in the middle of a four way intersection for 30 minutes, not exaggerating, and there was a biker that would not move out of my way, so I kept on honking and he gave me the most meanest look I have ever gotten in my life, I still can't get it out of my head. If you want to go through all that just so you can be with couple of really intelligent students, be my guest. (I am just trying to help you from my personal experience.)


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah we go there for our exams and takes like an hour to get there if we're lucky. By the time you get there, you get all drained out haha. But that shouldn't stop you from going to DMC. Guess if you want to learn in a competitive place, you gotta compete in getting there as well on a daily basis... but you get used to it.
Welcome to Pakistan.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

thank you guys...took about 10 minutes to read all of that! 
by the way, do you guys know when the list is coming out for DMC? I have no clue where to look for the merit list :S


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

the admission test date was changed to 17th october, the merit list would probably be out within 1 or 2 weeks of that...


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, I recently read in the DIMC admission brochure that foreign students are no longer required to take the entrance test? Can anyone confirm that please? Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Aiman Syeda said:


> Okay, I recently read in the DIMC admission brochure that foreign students are no longer required to take the entrance test? Can anyone confirm that please? Thanks, much appreciated.


I do believe that they don't make you take the entrance test anymore. But even if they do, the test is merely a formality. Their policies change from batch to batch so the best thing would be for you to contact them and ask them what they are currently doing.


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

i am very confused?
can foreign students even apply to DMC?
I thought that DMC only takes local students?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah they can, but has limited seats for them. The ones who are on merit may have chances of getting into DMC.


----------

